# [Son reseau] transformer un pc en table de mixage reseau

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

tout d'abord pour comprendre l'utilité de la chose: j'ai 3 pc dans ma chambre dont 1 laptop en wifi, mais voila: je n'ai qu'un ordi de relié a mon ampli/enceintes , donc je cherche a faire en sorte que les autres pc envoient leurs son au pc branché a l'ampli et qu'ils lui envoient, et que si deux pc éssaient de lire du son en meme temp ben qu'ils soient mixées a la maniere d'une table de mixage , évidement pouvoir gerer les volumes du coté du pc serveur (qu'on nomera donc "1") et non depuis les clients (2 et 3) , et puis le son d'un laptop(3) c'est pas vraiment top, du coup voila je cherche un systeme permetant de gerer ce genre de choses au traver du reseau local

d'avance merci.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu peux toujours piper un mplayer dans du netcat  :Very Happy:  !

Je n'ai pas vraiment de solution à te proposer. Mais perso, si je devais commander la playlist d'un PC à distance, j'utiliserais MPD.

----------

## guilc

MPD c'est que pour un player audio.

Pour faire tout passer niveau son en réseau, je dirais utiliser jack, en commençant par activer le support jack dans les divers logiciels (il y a un USE pour ça)

http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/NetJack

----------

## Chr0nos

mais jack en fait ca remplacera totalement alsa non ? et tout les softs ne sont pas compatibles jack non ?

(dsl pour mon ignorance mais ma derniere experience avec un serveur de son fut désatreuse (pulse audio))

----------

## guilc

Non, jack ne remplace pas, il s'intercale entre les applis et alsa, comme les serveurs de son de l'époque type esd ou arts

L'ajout de cette couche supplémentaire permet d'ajouter des fonctions supplémentaires (mixage temps réel, connexion réseau, etc...)

Effectivement, il faut que les applications le gèrent. mplayer, vlc, flash sont compatibles par exemple

Pour certaines applis non-compatibles, il y a des trucs genre oss2jack qui font passerelle (exemple, pour skype)

[EDIT]

Sinon, jack n'est pas la seule solution. pulseaudio sait aussi faire du son en réseau : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio#Networking

Après, à voir quelle solution s'intègre le mieux !

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai donc penché pour la solution "pulseaudio" cela dit sous gentoo son installation me parait "compliquée", j'ai bien mis le useflag "pulseaudio" dans mon /etc/make.conf

puis emerge -avN world

mais je cherche un gui pour regler les volumes etc, car pour le moment meme apres la selection de pulseaudio via eselect je ne vois aucune difference avec mon anciene config (alsa)

( je suis sous gnome )

----------

